# How long till ammonia levels settle? Temperature?



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello!

I just started my first aquarium ever. I just bought a Betta fish a week ago and due to pet store employees got him a small 1 gallon tank. After I found he just kind of sits down there I did some research and yesterday invested in a 5.5 gallon tank with a hydor 25 heater and sponge filter. I used tap water with water conditioner and its been 35 ish hours. I tested the ammonia and its reading 0.25. Its all fresh im assuming the tap water has ammonia and it will take a while for the filter to work? Also my temperature is reading at 70-71 degrees and my heater is set at 80 (the light is still on). Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Ninjakat said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just started my first aquarium ever. I just bought a Betta fish a week ago and due to pet store employees got him a small 1 gallon tank. After I found he just kind of sits down there I did some research and yesterday invested in a 5.5 gallon tank with a hydor 25 heater and sponge filter. I used tap water with water conditioner and its been 35 ish hours. I tested the ammonia and its reading 0.25. Its all fresh im assuming the tap water has ammonia and it will take a while for the filter to work? Also my temperature is reading at 70-71 degrees and my heater is set at 80 (the light is still on). Any help would be awesome.


Welcome aboard, and welcome to fish keeping. It shouldn't take too long for your tanks' heater to bring the temperature up to your target temp. Do expect some slight variation between tank temperature readings on your thermometer and target temperature settings on your heater. Heater and thermometer calibrations won't always be spot on. Look for a variance between the two of 0-2 degrees and you'll be good.

I would expect residential tap water to have some high levels of chlorine and fluoride, not high levels of ammonia.

Good luck.

-- Pat


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Pruss said:


> Welcome aboard, and welcome to fish keeping. It shouldn't take too long for your tanks' shearer to bring the temperature up to your target temp. Do expect some slight variation between tank temperature readings on your thermometer and target temperature settings on your heater. Heater and thermometer calibrations won't always be spot on. Look for a variance between the two of 0-2 degrees and you'll be good.
> 
> I would expect residential tap water to have some high levels of chlorine and fluoride, not high levels of ammonia.
> 
> ...


My chlorine on my testing strip was negative too!


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Ninjakat said:


> My chlorine on my testing strip was negative too!


That's a good thing. Especially as you're in Ajax. Our water is SO loaded with chlorine. One of the joys of living by the lake.

-- Pat


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

I cant find out WHY my tank wont heat beyond 69-71 degrees. The sponge filter is using an air pump, and this is how its placed. ANY suggestions would be nice.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Those heaters are pretty reliable 
Check the setting and set slightly abovethe desired temp - but monitor closely ! 

The other reason could be circulation - what I mean is that the heater may be heating to the desired temp but there is not enough flow in the tank to move the water around throughout the tank. Are you testing in a spot near the heater or further away from the heater 
You may want to move the heater more in the middle if the tank and experiment with that


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

I spoke with Pruss and my heater thinks the tank is 75 degrees where my thermometer is reading 69-71. I don't have a lid so we are thinking maybe much loss is through that. I changed the heater to lay horizontally on the bottom in the middle of the tank and I'll see what happens.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Ninjakat and I had a good diagnosis session via text message this morning.

The heater is kicking on at the 75 degree mark, even though the thermometer is only reading 70F.

The heater has been relocated to a horizontal position about an inch above the substrate. Ninjakat is going to check temps every 30 minutes or so for the next couple hours.

I'm thinking that the issue is that the tank doesn't have a lid and is basically radiating heat into the room faster than the heater can keep up. Heater is a Hydor25 but the tank is a 5g.

What do the rest of you folks think?

-- Pat


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Ninjakat said:


> I spoke with Pruss and my heater thinks the tank is 75 degrees where my thermometer is reading 69-71. I don't have a lid so we are thinking maybe much loss is through that. I changed the heater to lay horizontally on the bottom in the middle of the tank and I'll see what happens.


I agree with your comments / Pruss suggestions 
Good strategy 
Smaller volumes are always more difficult to control for temp, chemical balance etc but definitely achieveable - be patient, you're doing great !


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Smaller volumes are always more difficult to control for temp, chemical balance etc but definitely achieveable - be patient, you're doing great !


Agreed! You're doing GREAT! Your Betta is lucky to have you.

-- Pat


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Pruss said:


> Agreed! You're doing GREAT! Your Betta is lucky to have you.
> 
> -- Pat


Thanks!! <33. Mean while my mother is going "My friend had her betta in a bowl and it lived for two years!! *grumble grumble* " lol..

(college graduate living at home still... *sigh*)


----------

